

Zirtual's 'outsourced CFO' gives his side of the shutdown story - ilamont
http://fortune.com/2015/08/13/zirtuals-outsourced-cfo-gives-his-side-of-the-shutdown-story/?hn

======
zajd
> Startups.co CEO Wil Schroter says he learned about the opportunity when, as
> a Zirtual client, he got the service pause notice. _He also acknowledges
> having done relatively little due diligence into the company’s books_ ,
> believing that speed was of the essence in order to retain clients who are
> being wooed both by other startups and by some ZAs who are going into
> business for themselves. For example, _Schroter does not know the outside
> investor that bailed_ , or why.

Well, that seems a little silly.

